# EOS Utility in Lion



## Mack (Jul 20, 2011)

Anyone know a way to get EOS Utility working in Lion? If not, how long does Canon usually take for updates to EOS Utility? Lightroom should be a good enough alternative for now, but it would be nice to have EOS Utility working again


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm suprised it doesn't work. Apple is supposed to be a photographers tool, so you think that they would test it and make sure its compatible. I think Apple is abandoning their photography base if their new system breaks photography software. The last new version hosed Epson pro 3800 users.


----------



## Mack (Jul 20, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm suprised it doesn't work. Apple is supposed to be a photographers tool, so you think that they would test it and make sure its compatible. I think Apple is abandoning their photography base if their new system breaks photography software. The last new version hosed Epson pro 3800 users.



It doesn't look like something Apple did here. The software hasn't worked since the first beta of Lion, plenty of time for Canon to fix it. Also, it seems more like a version check that Canon put in rather than the software not actually working. It gives the following message: "Cannot be used with this version of the operating system." That seems like all Canon has to do is allow the software to launch in 10.7. There may be a way around this by editing some plist file, but I hope Canon updates this quickly. It shouldn't take them too long


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 21, 2011)

I guess Nikon has not tested it either. Companies have become very shy about releasing software fixes before a new OS version comes out. Both Apple and Microsoft make last minute changes that can scuttle months worth of work.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=1013&Title=Mac-OS-X-Lion-Software-Compatibility

Still, I would have thought they would cooperate to have something ready. Apple likes secrecy, but I don't know if that is a factor here.


----------



## Mack (Jul 21, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I guess Nikon has not tested it either. Companies have become very shy about releasing software fixes before a new OS version comes out. Both Apple and Microsoft make last minute changes that can scuttle months worth of work.
> 
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=1013&Title=Mac-OS-X-Lion-Software-Compatibility
> 
> Still, I would have thought they would cooperate to have something ready. Apple likes secrecy, but I don't know if that is a factor here.



Well, the only reason Apple and Microsoft give out prerelease software in the first place is to test compatibility. For a company to say that they don't want to test the compatibility until the final version is out seems to defeat the whole point of the prerelease.

Oh well, hopefully it'll be fixed quickly. Doubtful, but maybe seeing as EOS Utility was last updated a few months ago, Canon does seem to update it fairly often


----------



## chattillion (Jul 22, 2011)

I was able to import raw images into CS4 via bridge. When I tried with icamera it converted my RAW files to JPEG.


----------



## dspaude (Jul 23, 2011)

I had this problem today when I wanted to take timelapse of clouds this afternoon. Alas EOS Utility didn't work. I finally found that I could use Image Capture.app to do what I needed.

Using /Applications/Image Capture.app (going from memory as it is busy right now)
--First set up your camera in whatever mode and settings you need (I have a 60D)
--File->Take Picture...
--Set to save image to computer
--Set the interval
--Start

Hope this helps someone.

Darrik


----------



## Mack (Jul 23, 2011)

dspaude said:


> I had this problem today when I wanted to take timelapse of clouds this afternoon. Alas EOS Utility didn't work. I finally found that I could use Image Capture.app to do what I needed.
> 
> Using /Applications/Image Capture.app (going from memory as it is busy right now)
> --First set up your camera in whatever mode and settings you need (I have a 60D)
> ...



Well, I use Lightroom for most things. The only thing I used EOS Utility for was the Live View, and sending photo styles to the camera. Most tethered shooting options will work fine in Lightroom, but there are also many things that EOS Utility does much better.

Edit: Just found this on Canon's site: http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/macosx_lion?page_left_nav=division_1


----------



## flavio russo (Jul 24, 2011)

Did anybody tried the 2.10.1 eos utility update available in canon website?


----------



## Mack (Jul 24, 2011)

flavio russo said:


> Did anybody tried the 2.10.1 eos utility update available in canon website?



2.10.1 came out in April, and it didn't fix the Lion compatibility. Canon seems to be updating the printer apps now, and will hopefully do EOS Utility soon. They update it fairly frequently so it shouldn't take too long


----------



## Diego (Jul 29, 2011)

I was having this problem to, so i started testing with old versions, and found that the Canon EOS Utility 2.8.1 works in OS X Lion, but i hope that Canon remembers that they also sell DSLR Cameras, and not only Printers and Scanners.

Its a shame that Apple send them all the beta versions of OS X Lion and they don't work on time to release compatible software.


----------



## docchevalier (Aug 16, 2011)

Even more annoying is that Canon released an update on August 11, 2011 that STILL doesn't work with Lion and also does not work with 10.6.8

Hellllooooo Canon? Remember how many Canon shooters also use Macs?


----------



## StephenJames (Aug 21, 2011)

I've downloaded and installed EOS Utility Version 2.8.1 from here:

http://support-th.canon-asia.com/contents/TH/EN/0200102615.html

I'm happy to report that its working great in OS X Lion! 

Steve


----------



## obsidianjaguar (Aug 23, 2011)

BUT does that old version work specficaly with the D60? I ahavent been sucessfull in getting the older (2.8) version to recognise newer camera models under mac LION ... Lucky I have bootcamp up and running and can just jump over to the windows side and use live view ...


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Aug 23, 2011)

Mack said:


> Well, the only reason Apple and Microsoft give out prerelease software in the first place is to test compatibility.


Stability and security have been given more emphasis these days. With Microsoft in particular, their attitude has been (and rightfully so) "we can't support all this old junk, hop on board with the new system when you are ready and sorry for the dust." The 64-bit transition took a lot of time but it hasn't been too cluttered with old crap (although there is also Microsoft's war chest allowing them to buy Virtual PC and offer it for free for people who need the old compatibility - anyway it's nothing like the change from 16 to 32 bit with old VXDs and junk lying all over the place).


----------



## EELinneman (Aug 23, 2011)

Mack said:


> Well, the only reason Apple and Microsoft give out prerelease software in the first place is to test compatibility.



This statement is patently false and misleading. Companies give out prelease software to test functionality, performance, compatibility and stability. You clearly don't work with software testing or with software development. Stick to something you have some expertise in.


----------



## theCount (Aug 23, 2011)

EELinneman said:


> This statement is patently false and misleading. Companies give out prelease software to test functionality, performance, compatibility and stability. _You clearly don't work with software testing or with software development. Stick to something you have some expertise in._



Get out of here. You're giving Canon Rumor's forum a bad rep. Edwin Herdman had the decency to elaborate on Mack's mistake - you could have done the same.


----------



## EELinneman (Aug 23, 2011)

EELinneman said:


> Mack said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the only reason Apple and Microsoft give out prerelease software in the first place is to test compatibility.
> ...



You're right. My comment was harsh and uncalled for. I apologize Mack.


----------



## kevl (Sep 12, 2011)

Any solution for this? 

Will Aperture capture video when tethered? 

Thanks, 
Kev


----------



## alipaulphotography (Sep 13, 2011)

I used 'image capture' today for a shoot as I needed to preview each image on a big screen after each shot to make adjustments. If you need something for live view and focus you might have an issue.


----------



## fantantric (Sep 16, 2011)

Version 2.8.1, which is not the latest version, works with Lion. I called Canon and they had me roll it back. Now it works fine.


----------



## kevl (Sep 18, 2011)

I have 2.8.1 from the link above and it won't work on my MBP. :/

UPDATE: I removed the install of the utility I had before, then ran the updater with the disc in my MBP and NOW it works!! YES!!! WOOT!!!


----------



## The Main Event (Sep 18, 2011)

Been running into this problem and thought I'd ask here. Downloaded the 2.8.1 EOS Utility and it's working perfectly. However it can't seem to recognize my camera. I always get the "Error: Can't recognize camera". Did some search but just couldn't remedy this problem. I have the 60D.

Any idea why it's doing that?


----------



## fantantric (Sep 21, 2011)

Version 2.8.1 of the EOS utility works with Lion.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 21, 2011)

The Main Event said:


> Been running into this problem and thought I'd ask here. Downloaded the 2.8.1 EOS Utility and it's working perfectly. However it can't seem to recognize my camera. I always get the "Error: Can't recognize camera". Did some search but just couldn't remedy this problem. I have the 60D.
> 
> Any idea why it's doing that?



Because support for the 60D was added with EOS Utility v2.9.0 - older versions won't recoginze newer cameras. But, newer versions won't run under Lion. Catch 22. Wish I had better news...


----------



## MattStreten (Oct 15, 2011)

Regarding Lion not supporting EOS Utility; I hope this helps. I upgraded the utility that was version 2.6, this was already working on Lion, I just figured I'd update it. Big mistake as I could no longer access the software from Lion! I reverted to the CD I got with the camera, loaded the software and I'm back in business on Lion. This version allows me to shoot with my 5D Mk2 and my 1DS Mk3. I have no idea if it supports other cameras... Good Luck! Matt


----------



## niccyboy (Oct 15, 2011)

I use two MB Pro's and I shoot tethered directly through lightroom or capture one....

I have only updated ONE to Lion because of the compatibility post on here! Just curious is it only the EOS utility? Or will I be able to tethered shoot in LR and Capture 1? Has anyone tried in Lion?


----------

